# Historic Trains of California



## sky12065 (Jan 22, 2009)

I received an email from my local AAA regarding a tour they are running on the Historic Trains of California. If your interested you might need to join AAA if not already a member. Contact your local AAA to see if they are offering the package. If you're not interested, I thought some might enjoy reading the write-up on the Historic Trains of California anyway.

Historic Trains of California

Trip Details


----------



## Rumpled (Jan 22, 2009)

That AAA trip looks like quite the tour, and a bit pricey, too!

I rode the Napa Wine Train last year and really enjoyed it. Meant to do a trip report, but haven't quite gotten to it.

The food was excellent.

The tracks were not; in the early part of the journey the train really sways back and forth; I was surprised by how much.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 22, 2009)

Rumpled said:


> That AAA trip looks like quite the tour, and a bit pricey, too!
> I rode the Napa Wine Train last year and really enjoyed it. Meant to do a trip report, but haven't quite gotten to it.
> 
> The food was excellent.
> ...


If you had had a few glasses of wine already you would have never noticed!!


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 22, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Rumpled said:
> 
> 
> > That AAA trip looks like quite the tour, and a bit pricey, too!
> ...


His name being "Rumpled" suggests that he just may have had a few glasses of wine... at least!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 22, 2009)

I've done the Skunk both ways, and the Sierra, and this is the first I've heard about the River Train, so its on my list.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 22, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> I've done the Skunk both ways, and the Sierra, and this is the first I've heard about the River Train, so its on my list.
> Thanks for the post!


Your welcome, my pleasure! I only regret that I cannot do the trip myself for a multiple of reasons! -_-


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 22, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> I've done the Skunk both ways, and the Sierra, and this is the first I've heard about the River Train, so its on my list.
> Thanks for the post!


If you noticed, the River Train run has a "Great Train Robbery" included with it. That reminded me of when I was a pre-schooler and my parents brough me to an attraction in the Adarondacks called "*Frontier Town*." Sadly Frontier Town no longer exists but there is still the website whose link I just provided.

While we were at Frontier Town we went on a stagecoach ride during which we were subjected to a simulated (non-rail) robbery where they entered with scarves covering their faces and pistols pulled. The stole a chest full of gold (fake of course) and then make their getaway.

Shortly thereafter we were attacked by indians. One of the indians grabbed my mother by the hair and threatened to scalp her if I didn't behave. Needless to say it scared the you-know-what out of me!

When I grew older my mother told me that she had all to do to keep from busting out laughing from my reaction to the scalping incident and to this day I still get paranoid whenever I'm Amtraking out west and see a pack of indians on horses rushing toward the train! :unsure:  :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> If you noticed, the River Train run has a "Great Train Robbery" included with it. That reminded me of when I was a pre-schooler and my parents brough me to an attraction in the Adarondacks called "*Frontier Town*." Sadly Frontier Town no longer exists but there is still the website whose link I just provided.


Thanks for that little walk down memory lane Joe.  I remember Frontertown well, and still see the sign that stands along I-87 twice a year on my way to/from Saranac Lake. I don't have quite the same tramatic memory that you seem to have, mine are much finer and more mellow. It was interesting to see that there is even a website for the place. I never even thought to go looking for one, since the place closed long before there was an internet.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 23, 2009)

A major omission from the tour is Roaring Camps. The website doesn't say so, but the pics show it, and I've seen it:

They run Shays. Geared steam locomotives. No fan of steam has truly lived until they've seen a Shay in operation.

Roaring Camp

Also, Geared Steam Locomotive Works

Video:



After viewing the brief video we can all die happy.


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 23, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> A major omission from the tour is Roaring Camps. The website doesn't say so, but the pics show it, and I've seen it:
> They run Shays. Geared steam locomotives. No fan of steam has truly lived until they've seen a Shay in operation.
> 
> Roaring Camp
> ...


I viewed the video, but I'll pass on dying happy for now! :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 23, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> A major omission from the tour is Roaring Camps. The website doesn't say so, but the pics show it, and I've seen it:
> They run Shays. Geared steam locomotives. No fan of steam has truly lived until they've seen a Shay in operation.
> 
> Roaring Camp
> ...



Another great norCal ride, my kids loved it.


----------



## Rumpled (Jan 23, 2009)

I rode the Roaring Camp frequently as a kid growing up in the Bay Area - good times.

We used to have a Frontier Village up there, too.

Multiple shoot em ups per day and we also had a stage coach robbery also - I don't remember almost getting scalped, though!


----------



## jackal (Jan 23, 2009)

My aunt, uncle, and cousins used to live in the Mount Hermon conference center, whose exit literally dumped you across the street from the Roaring Camp parking lot. I only rode it once, though.

I never got a chance to ride the Santa Cruz, Big Trees & Pacific Railway.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> That reminded me of when I was a pre-schooler and my parents brough me to an attraction in the Adarondacks called "*Frontier Town*." Sadly Frontier Town no longer exists


 Growing up, I also went to Frontier Town. (Didn't everyone in upstate?) Although I haven't driven the Northway in over 10 years, I remember still seeing it there off Exit 29 and didn't realize it had closed!



> Shortly thereafter we were attacked by indians. ... Needless to say it scared the you-know-what out of me!


That's just what happens to me when I go to the indian casinos! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 27, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > That reminded me of when I was a pre-schooler and my parents brough me to an attraction in the Adarondacks called "*Frontier Town*." Sadly Frontier Town no longer exists
> ...


I couldn't say if everyone went there though I highly doubt it. Don't forget that back in the '50's when I was brought there, it took much longer to get there. It was before the Adirondack Northway (I-87) existed. We brought our son to Frontier Town in the '80's, but it wasn't the same as it was in the 50's, it's first years of existance.

The Adirondack Northway itself was built in 1967 to make the route between New York City and Montreal more direct for for travel to the Expo 67 in Montreal. Also a little know fact is that the route that todays Amtrak travels between ALB and SCH crossed the Northway at grade for the first 4 years of the Northways existance. The route back then was owned by D&H (Delaware & Hudson) Railroad. Today you're not even aware that you're overpassing the tracks that the LSL and other trains run on. 

Added note: I noticed after I posted this message that it was my *787th* post. It just happens that the sister highway to the Adirondack I-87 that runs parallel along the Hudson River between Albany and Cohoes, NY and also parallel to the I-87 just happens to be... *the I-787*! Coincidence? :blink: {Doo-doo-doo-doo-doo-doo-doo-doo...}


----------

